# Looking for Cooking Holidays



## Steamed_brocolli (May 7, 2008)

But does anyone know about cooking holidays, maybe a sort of survival style cooking based holiday? (That would be outdoors.....)

I really love camping and adore cooking so I was hoping someone might know where you could do both? 

You never know when you might fall short and have to go it rough xox



SB


----------



## AllenOK (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure how many summer holidays you have on your side of the pond, or if you're meaning the entire summer (what we call "summer vacation" for the kids when they're home from school).

For me, the main three are Memorial Day (the unofficial start of summer), the 4th of July, and Labor Day (the unofficial end of summer).  Usually, the food called for is the same for all three.  Grilled burgers, hot dogs, steaks, Smoked meats, lots of BBQ sauce, corn on the cob, ice cream (homemade is best), potato salad, coleslaw.

As far as camping and cooking outdoors, you might want to go down to the outdoor cooking forums.  There's a camp cooking sub-board, as well as Dutch oven, Grill, and Smoking (BBQ).

From personal experience, it's always good to know how to do things "in the rough".  I found that out back in December when the ice storm hit my part of the world, and we were without electricity for NINE days.  Man, that was rough!  Luckily, I have a big grill, and was able to borrow a cassette burner from work.  I'd like to get a camp stove, and maybe a Dutch oven or two.


----------



## kebob (May 8, 2008)

Hi SB,
I found a great site based in the UK called destination-cooking
You learn how to cool Local french food in a region of your choice..im not sure about the outdoors aspect of it, I suppose it would depend on what region you chose! You should check it out though and tell me what you think?


----------



## GotGarlic (May 8, 2008)

Allen, I think SB is referring to what we would call cooking vacations 

I haven't heard of any outdoor cooking vacations, but that's not really my thing. I'd love to go on a cooking vacation in Italy one day.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 8, 2008)

*Hobo Stew*

We go up to Mille Lacs camping every summer.  I make a big old pot of hobo stew the day before we leave.  It's a tradition I brought to the family.  We set up camp and I put the kettle in the coals of the campfire and everyone eats pretty well that first night.  Of course, I bring a couple of loaves of my homemade sourdough bread, too.  Saturday night is steak night.  Now BF's family is huge and we all camp together, so that's a lot of steak and a lot of food.  His 6 sister's are in charge of breakfasts with little mom supervising.


----------



## Steamed_brocolli (May 9, 2008)

All these responses are great guys thank you so much for your input. 

I have checked out the site recommended by Kebob, but need to inquire about pricing, looks reasonable enough. 

I lobe a good BBQ, especially steak nancy jane YUMMY, **** i wish I could join one of your holidays it sounds awesome.


AllenOK thank you for your suggestions too xox


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 11, 2008)

Yes, wish you could join us too, Steamed brocolli.  You'd have a blast for sure.  Good bunch of peeps.  We are sort of like a tribe when we camp, you know?


----------



## Steamed_brocolli (May 13, 2008)

Ha ha Ohhhhh I do miss camping, London is such a drag, and there is no grass here or wildlife (other than the odd fox and an abundance of pigeons!!! Be sure to share your tales when you get back, I am sure I will be green with jealousy xoxo


----------



## kebob (May 13, 2008)

Those camping holidays sure do sound like a blast! I agree with you Steamed Brocolli not much place to go camping in London!
Have you checked out the prices for what your looking for on that site destination-cooking? Let me know what you come up with?

Happy BBQ season everyone!


----------



## Steamed_brocolli (May 13, 2008)

where are you from kebob?


----------



## kebob (May 13, 2008)

Im Living in North london at the moment, there are parks, but Ive given up battling with the pigeons!


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 13, 2008)

*In Minnesota*

Well, here there are wonderful camping grounds. Flora and fauna to boot! How would you like to have a raccoon scratching at you through your tent, hey? They do. Okay, but the cooking is the most fun. I like to get everything smelling good on the fresh air and get those mouths watering. Why is it that food tastes so good when camping? I usually have all the kids hanging around my cook pit and I throw them a little cinnamon sugar bun when it comes off the grill. Love it! What a wonderful experience.


----------

